# White Bass and Stripers



## ernie (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey,

  Has anyone smoked any white bass or stripers?

                                                          Ernie


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 24, 2014)

Funny you should ask my friend....hope this helps some. Cheers! - Leah

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166196/smoked-striper-head-and-right-from-the-sea

and then here as well:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166773/smoked-striper-steaks-head-another-local-fish-caught-today


----------



## superdave (Nov 24, 2014)

Have you ever smoked any other white meat fish?  It can easily be over powered by smoke compared to fish like salmon that have their own stronger flavors.  I would say a light smoke and finish on a hot grill.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 24, 2014)

I've smoked all fish that I eat; sea bass, whiting, whole sardines, swordfish, bluefish, monkfish, (mollusks too - cuttlefish, octopus, snails, calamari, oysters, clams and mussels and scallops), and so many things. Barramundi, halibut steak, and more.

I think high heat, short time, and minimal prep is best - just grapeseed oil before the smoker, maybe some herbs de Provence (like with this photo from yesterday's barramundi), and then seasoning before plating.

Have fun!!! Cheers! - Leah













IMG_0306.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 24, 2014


----------



## brayhaven (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for your info Leah.  Where do you live to get all that great seafood?  Can you give us a little more info on the temps & time you smoke the milder fish with?  Thanks for the great pics too. Love the surfboard table :)
Greg


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Greg! Happy Thanksgiving! And thank you so much for nice fish fodder and so forth! Delicious stuff!

I live on the Seacoast of New Hampshire, and so raw oysters and raw clams was yesterday's lunch for me, and lobster and fish and mollusks are the norm. Oddly, since we always want what we do not have, I spend a small fortune on procuring exotic game meats; and so go figure! BUT, between ostrich and all of the sea, I am having a grand time!

Meanwhile, I usually bang it out on high heat for little minutes when it comes to any fish. (450 and 20-25 minutes max usually) and I do love the result - making certain not to over season, no lemon, no marinade, just grapeseed oil and such - as to taste the flesh of the fish versus some sauce.

Hope this is helpful.

Happy holiday!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brayhaven (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Leah,  I don't think my smoker will get that hot, but I can smoke it a few minutes then throw it on the grill.  Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!  My wife & I fish & hunt a lot and are always looking for new ways to prepare our catch.  I appreciate all your pics of the trimmings too. If you ever get to FL, we'll take you fishing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Classicsportingguns.com

Greg


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd love that Greg! (Fishing)!

So fun that you two enjoy all that great jazz! AND, your site is terrific! I am now a fan!

Meanwhile, I am making a smoked rabbit stew tomorrow, complete with duck bacon! Oh my!

Happy holidays to you both!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brayhaven (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Leah, I'm sure that rabbit stew will be special.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm putting a duck on for the feast in the AM.  Thanks so much for your help and your kind words about the website!  Duck  bacon is a new one on me. I've made duck jerky though.

Greg


----------

